# Fighting



## shorty2083 (Sep 15, 2015)

I know there is no "normal" but i feel like our escalated fights have gotten so bad that they are definitely not within the majority of married couples i know.

I guess I am looking to see if anyone who has been married a few years has gotten to the point where they curse at each other.

My husband has a bad temper so he yesterday said "go **** yourself" when I wouldnt stop talking after he tried asking extensively. I am just so sad, we can be this great couple one minute and then dont even know who we are the next.

LOST...


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Is he violent towards you when he says this? How is he general at articulating his frustrations with others and with other issues? Is this somewhat normal within his family?

Is he good at making clear his boundaries in general ? 

Bottom line is this a function of poor interpersonal communication skills or is using intimidation and abuse a reliable go to option with him? The later is must easier to fix then the former. The former may indeed not be fixable and you need an exit plan.


----------

